# going a different route!



## nastyl (Dec 7, 2012)

i was interested in the .380 but ive always liked a revolver, anyone have any goodluck with the ruger lcr .22?? gonna check one out this week.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ruger makes a nice revolver, it was going to be the gun i was going to purchase. I'm puzzled that you are choosing from going to a .380 to a .22, very different purposes for owning those two calibers.

You should get the .38 or the .357 lcr IMO


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am as puzzled as Jake, because there is such a world of difference between your original choice of the .380 ACP cartridge and your final decision to purchase a .22 rimfire gun.
The .380 is a self-defense cartridge. The .22 rimfire is definitely _not_ a practical self-defense cartridge. (It is, however, a pretty good learning-to-shoot cartridge.)

A wiser man than I once said: "Before making any decision, first you need to figure out exactly what it is that you're trying to accomplish."


----------

